# Starwoods Explorer Packages?



## plead.5th (Feb 7, 2006)

I was told about them when I bought my WMH week, but don't recall too much info.  If anyone has info or a link to a thread please help me out.

Thanks


----------



## grgs (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's a post from the old TUG bulletin board that describes Explorer packages:

http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum6/HTML/001174.html

Glorian


----------



## temerson (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you have to attend the initial timeshare presentation at the resort itself or can you purchase an explorer package for WKORVN/Lagunamar while visiting WMH?  Are these  only being offered for resorts still in active sales?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 8, 2006)

temerson said:
			
		

> Do you have to attend the initial timeshare presentation at the resort itself or can you purchase an explorer package for WKORVN/Lagunamar while visiting WMH? Are these only being offered for resorts still in active sales?


 
The only times I've been offered an explorer package have been after attending an "owners update" presentation and declining to buy another timeshare. I've never been offered the opportunity to buy the package without attending the initial presentation. Yes, they are only offered for resorts still in active sales.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 8, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> Yes, they are only offered for resorts still in active sales.



Yes, I think you can only stay at the resort with the active sales, but you can arrange to have the price of the package credited against the sale of a resort not in active sales. As long as there is a week available, you will be able to buy it for the price it was on the date you purchased the EP, minus the cost of the EP.


----------

